# what were they



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey guys I just got back to NY from Murrels inlet. Man it was a chilly week there, anyway, I was walking along the beach with my wife up near n48 street and saw a few birds working and some fish rolling in the surf a couple of hundred yards offshore. Several fish cleared the water but I couldnt id them They were a few feet long and pretty thick any info would be great. Thanks... Bob


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Ribbonfish perhaps? Where they really shiny/silver looking?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No idea this time of year...would be neat to be out there on a boat and see.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

stripers?


----------



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

They were not stripers. they were silvery and shiney I thought maybe tarpon but I dont know if they come that far north. Not sure what a ribbon fish looks like


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Porporises.....


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

Wouldn't be porpoises. They're not silvery/shiny. Not ribbonfish because they aren't thick. Tarpon used to come to Myrtle beach in the fall. I haven't seen them for a few years now. That's because the schools of menhaden that usually show up just behind the breakers weren't there. Commercial netters are solely responsible for that. I hooked up with 2 tarpon off the beach one day about 4 years ago when we still had menhaden along the beach.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Metalcaster said:


> Wouldn't be porpoises. They're not silvery/shiny. Not ribbonfish because they aren't thick. Tarpon used to come to Myrtle beach in the fall. I haven't seen them for a few years now. That's because the schools of menhaden that usually show up just behind the breakers weren't there. Commercial netters are solely responsible for that. I hooked up with 2 tarpon off the beach one day about 4 years ago when we still had menhaden along the beach.


Thats cool, hopefuly the manhaden get back in here. tarpon are on my list. i dont even care if its small i would just like to say i caught one


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Bonita, aka false albacore.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont know if we have bonita here that close in i havent ever seen anyone catch one or fishing for them but i have only been here a little less then a year


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

We catch bonita here off the piers in the winter.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Bonita, aka false albacore.


seems most likely since tarpon would be frozen to death this time of the year in sc.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Bonita is the only logical answer. I'd say there was a slim chance of blackfin tuna but probably bonita.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

could also have been big mullet i have caught them close to 2 feet and a cast net


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I've never seen albacore that close in, could have been winter trout?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never caught one or seen one caught but have heard of some from the surf and piers occasionally...and Emanuel knows his stuff.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

not saying he is wrong because I really have no clue, but I have never seen albacore in water cooler than 65 or so, and believe me, the water in MB right now is COLD.


----------



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

never ment to start such a debate. I guess tey could have been bonito but they seemed longer well thanks for the imput...Bob


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with emanuel. Bonita or little tunny this time of year


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The water here in PCB is around 60 and we catch the crap out of them in the winter although they are here pretty much year round.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

" You Yankee's Smoke Any Thing"


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am going to go out on a Limb and say that I think E'man is right.
though without being there I can not be 100% sure but If I was a betting man I would have to agree.
Tim


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

King mackeral maybe? Although there not thick.. But they love to skyrocket, are shiny, and a few feet long.

False albies sounds more likely.. other then a few feet long.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Water is still way too cold for kings to be busting baits within sight of shore.


----------



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

Guys I dont know, all I know is they were very shiny Seemed at least 3 feet long. they cleared the water and if I was to guess i would say 20 plus pounds I watched them for at least five minutes before they stayed down and they never got closer than a few hundred yards


----------

